# Which cycling club in Glasgow would be best?



## Fuzzball (4 Jul 2010)

I am only just starting to cycle. I used to do a lot of running, 2 marathons last year, but haven't really done any kind of training since the last one in october. I know i'll need to do a bit of training before turning up to a club night, but was just wondering which club would be best for someone just starting out in Glasgow?
Claire


----------



## HLaB (4 Jul 2010)

I don't know much about Glasgow Cycling Clubs but one of the VC South riders told me to grab the back of his wheel on the Etape Caledonia, they seemed a nice friendly club and I like their Lime Green kit too ;-)


----------



## MrRidley (4 Jul 2010)

Why not join the Glasgow CTC, http://ctcglasgow.org.uk/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1 very friendly bunch, not fast racers, but we do get the miles in.


----------



## JimtheScot (20 Jul 2010)

jimbhoy said:


> Why not join the Glasgow CTC, http://ctcglasgow.or...ntpage&Itemid=1 very friendly bunch, not fast racers, but we do get the miles in.




plus if you join the CTC, you can participate in organised runs throughout Britain. I pick and chose runs from the Glasgow CTC and Ayrshire CTC, both a great bunch of people to introduce you to Road Biking.


----------



## Brandane (20 Jul 2010)

Good timing with this post, as I am getting brave now and considering joining in with a club run! I am still not sure that they are my style, with my Specialized Tricross complete with mudguards and rack I am more of a tourer than a racer, but I guess there is only one way to find out .

I have just dropped an e-mail to the CTC Glasgow club with a view to going on the ride this Sunday to Crawfordjohn. Might see some of you there?


----------



## MrRidley (20 Jul 2010)

Brandane said:


> Good timing with this post, as I am getting brave now and considering joining in with a club run! I am still not sure that they are my style, with my Specialized Tricross complete with mudguards and rack I am more of a tourer than a racer, but I guess there is only one way to find out .
> 
> I have just dropped an e-mail to the CTC Glasgow club with a view to going on the ride this Sunday to Crawfordjohn. Might see some of you there?



I'm afraid you probably wont get a reply, as i think there's a problem with the site, you would be better phoning the run leader (Ian) his numbers on the CTC Glasgow site, oh and when we go out it's definetly not racing, as most of the guys are older and probably wiser, and some have toured every part of the globe, mudguards are good for runs as the person behind does not get spray in their face, unfortunately i won't be there, as i'll be on holiday this week, but Jimthescot maybe there, please do go along as you'll enjoy it.


----------



## JimtheScot (23 Jul 2010)

Brandane said:


> Good timing with this post, as I am getting brave now and considering joining in with a club run! I am still not sure that they are my style, with my Specialized Tricross complete with mudguards and rack I am more of a tourer than a racer, but I guess there is only one way to find out .
> 
> I have just dropped an e-mail to the CTC Glasgow club with a view to going on the ride this Sunday to Crawfordjohn. Might see some of you there?



i can't make the 25th July run as i'm working. I'm planning to do the run with Ayrshire CTC on the 08/08/10 and my next Glasgow CTC run will be on the 22/08/10. Brandane, you should still go along on the 25th, you can do 2 or 3 runs with the CTC before you sign up and see if you fancy it or not. Your bike sounds ideal for most of the runs they do, so go for it. Hopefully i'll see you either on the 08/08/10 or 22/08/10.


----------



## Brandane (23 Jul 2010)

JimtheScot said:


> i can't make the 25th July run as i'm working. I'm planning to do the run with Ayrshire CTC on the 08/08/10 and my next Glasgow CTC run will be on the 22/08/10. Brandane, you should still go along on the 25th, you can do 2 or 3 runs with the CTC before you sign up and see if you fancy it or not. Your bike sounds ideal for most of the runs they do, so go for it. Hopefully i'll see you either on the 08/08/10 or 22/08/10.


Got a reply from Edmund at Glasgow CTC, so I still plan to go along on Sunday.... as long as a wee knee problem clears up . I think I might have overdone things a bit on my recent 370 miles in a week trip to Normandy. Left knee started giving me a bit of pain while I was in France, and I thought a week back at work and therefore off the bike would have cleared it up, but still it's not right.

Re 8th and 22nd August; unfortunately I am working both, the joys of shiftwork!


----------



## Brandane (25 Jul 2010)

Left knee still causing some problems, but not too bad. Just don't think it is up to tackling the climb from Mennock to Wanlockhead yet!! So having looked at CTC Ayrshire website, they have an easier run today from Irvine to Ardrossan and back. That might be a better bet for an introduction to club runs, and it's closer to home.....


----------



## grcmadmin (5 Aug 2011)

We are quite easy going if you want to come along. We meet mostly in the West of Glasgow http://www.grcm.org.uk/


----------

